# 2012 Pumpkin Patch



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I just moved into my dream house and it has a 1/2 acre that is just for pumpkins  I'll plant a food garden in another spot, So since it is the end of December I want to start cultivating and getting the soil ready ( I live in Az and the area is old river bottom) so I have a friend with a donkey & horse and thought that mixing in the manure would help enrich the soil (??) I will have the soil tested if possible, I have grown pumpkins in the past but I have never done this large of a crop so any info or advice you have will be very welcomed and appreciated  Hurry April!! I cant wait to get started!!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Manure is good, but if it's too fresh it robs nitrogen. Needs to be well composted.

That being said, pumpkins take alot of water.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Having lived on a farm as a child, the best manure is like they said, well composted. You can make a compost pile now, add some leaves to the manure, and keep it watered and turned regularly....by April or May, it should be rotted enough to do some good. Chicken manure is really good, it doesn't burn crops like some other manures can.
P.S. Congrats on getting your dream house. Best wishes for great decorating and a happy life there.


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm going to be planting my first pumpkin patch ever. It will be a part of my yard haunt so most of the pumpkins won't be harvested till after the 31st. Any tips ares welcome!


----------

